# Penicillium Candidum question



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am making some Camembert cheese. my question is how do I store the Penicillium Candidum Spray. I have mixed it with water according to the recipe but of course only used a little bit. The rest of the spray mixture is left in the spray bottle can it be kept and used again, in fridge, freeze?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I keep it in the fridge :thumb:


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I think I read it will keep for either 30 or 60 days (don't recall!) in the fridge after mixing. It's always way too much to use in that time though! I'm going to try direct inoculation on some cheese this year (adding to the milk) - that's the way I was taught in a class but have been pretty strict about following recipes until I get a better handle on things!


----------

